# NGD: .strandberg* #55 - 31.4" of Insanity and Engineering [Now with Review]



## Rook (Nov 14, 2014)

Pics first:
































*Specs* - little tricky, because there's quite a bit to it:
- Single piece figured (DEM SIDES) Swamp Ash body - split in half, chambered (like a JPX), and glued back together again.
- Maple Neck with IPNP and walnut fillets
- Lundgren M8 pickups
- 25 frets (plus the 2 nega-frets on the 7th and 8th)

The scale length is designed to be standard scales for strings 1-6 _from the first fret_, and the pickups are placed accordingly, so capo'd at fret 1 you get about 25.25-26.25" scales (I think) and a full 24 frets, and the pickup placement means it sounds right (to me). The zero fret scales are 26.75-28".

The 7th and 8th then have baritone hybrid making the 8th 31.4", so tuned standard (I'll come back to that) with a capo at fret zero, means that when it's uncapo'd you essentially get a standard 6 string and then the bottom two strings of a bass tuned the same way. 

Put all that together and you get this! I tune it (at zero) Eb-Bb-Eb-Bb-Eb-Gb-Bb-Eb so un capo'd my 8th is a low Db, and it's bright, clear, and full sounding like no 8 I've ever played. Perfection. To me.

I put my order in with Ola over three years ago and the wait was totally worth it. The quality is absolutely great, and the way our ideas have come together to create the first 8 I've ever tried that doesn't feel like a compromise just astounds me. I can't believe how well this works, and the fact that my mid and upper range doesn't have to have all the low end sucked out of it to keep the low strings happy... Everything just feels so right. I'm overjoyed.

*Review*

While I'm working on clips and videos or whatever, I figured I'd take the time to write a review. The now famous strandberg custom shop is still somewhat elusive, and I know I've had a lot of questions over the years that would have been helpful to see answered before taking the plunge - it's a bloody big plunge.

The Build Quality - The build is extremely good. There's nothing that to me stands out as being bad at all, all the joins are clean and precise, all the cuts and carves are sharp and precise, and there aren't any random bits of glue or finish poking out. When you hold a Washberg and an Olaberg, Ola's guitars have a noticeably different feel but it's difficult to put your finger on. I've seen this a few times between 'handmade' guitars and production line guitars, and I couldn't exactly write a list of what changes, there's something slightly more organic about Ola's guitars that is difficult to place. It definitely feels unique, and like 'my guitar' though, more than any factory made thing. Maybe it's psychological, I don't know. Quality wise though, You could put this up with Blackmachine, Vik, whatever else you can think of and it won't look the slightest bit out of place.

The Sound - As I touched on with the specs explanation above, this was designed with the intention of making this sound as clear as possible in as many places as possible. To do that, I looked at what worked and expanded around that, so the pickups are closer to the bridge than your average guitar of this scale, and the scale length goes a little longer than usual. I have to say, given my experience of trying to trick guitars into sounding how I want by applying a little common sense and science, I didn't expect it to work, it seemed a little too good to be true that doing something as simple as lining the bridge pickup up with the fan and pushing it right down to the bridge and extending the bottom two strings by a few frets - and both on the same guitar - would make it sound how I expect but good news: *it does*. My 8th string currently is a 90 gauge tuned to C#1 and it's bright, clean, and sounds like it's part of the same guitar as my other 7 strings. I don't have to suck low end out of the front end of my amp to try and clean it up, and as a result, the mid and upper areas of the range sound warm, rich, and full. I could take this and plug it into my friends 80's Marshall Plexi, turn up the volume and you wouldn't know this wasn't a hot-rodded les paul or super strat. And the low end just doesn't fart out. Sure there's some pretty hefty low end on there, but the harmonics are so present that you don't just get bowled over by fundamental. If you've ever tried taking an 8 and plugging it into a mid gain amp like a JMP, JCM800 (early, not the stinky, ear piercing mid-era ones), Mesa Rectifier or a Cornford or something you'll know what I mean. Try it next to a 6 and something just won't be the same. Not here.

I like using vintage-style mid gain amps and amp models on my Axe FX because I love that rich upper mid *SHOUT* they have, and I've always struggled to get a bit of extra range on my guitar and still have that sound on my upper 6 strings, so I'm ecstatic that this has worked.

The maple/ash combo with the chambering means that notes *jump* out of this guitar as you pick them, the guitar feels alive. Very rewarding to play, and sounds magical clean.

Playability - Ola's necks that I've tried have always been very rigid and very slow to adapt to truss rod changes, but they also tend to bend just where you want them to. This is the second time I've gone from 0-perfect setup in just a few minutes. I like a bit of fret buzz, a bit of rattle on the low end, and I like a low action on the high end like you can easily pull from a JP or early Universe. Once the truss rod had settled into my retuning I had to do nothing else - I obviously (by dumb luck) guessed it right, but the setup is exactly what I want, and for an action so low I have less buzz than I'm used to which I can't quite explain...

The IPNP was an easy choice given how well I got on with the TNP of #6, and since I got this guitar I haven't actually noticed the neck profile once. I always have something of an adjustment period with new necks, thinking to myself 'this is a bit thick/thin/round/flat', but this just felt so natural. The giveaway to me was handing this to a friend at work who dabbles with guitar, he didn't even notice the neck wasn't round and after handing it back to me said 'I've never played an 8 before, but I expected it to be way harder to play than that'. That about sums it up for me. 

Why not Endurneck? I don't move my thumb around the neck much, I keep it pretty firmly flat on the back for the most part. While I see most people would do fine with Endurneck, I decided to stick with what I know, and I'm comfortable with that decision. If I had gotten an EndurNeck, though, I still would have been happier with it than a round neck FWIW.

The Experience - Ola is a lovely guy, he's always gotten in touch with me out of the blue every now and again, and he gave all my stupid ideas and suggestions the time of day. He's always been extremely conscientious and apologetic for the time the whole process took, always with an explanation, and frankly watching his business grow how it has has been reward enough. The guitar came via DPD in about 3 working days, in a fantastic SKB case that looks like it contains a rifle or a bomb or something. The case is light, has wheels on one side, and looks like it could survive nuclear war. Inside the case was a hoodie (woo!) and the well designed gigbag that held the guitar. I really like the whole case idea because it covers all bases from the get-go, and it works well. The hard case supports the bag very snuggly, and with nothing else in the SKB, the bag doesn't move at all. Everyone else should do cases like this.



That's about all I can think of, so if anyone has any questions I'd be happy to help. Anybody around London or the south of England who's on Ola's list who wants to see my strandberg I'd be happy to try and make arrangements, this guy deserves all the business he can get - and his customers deserve to take full advantage of Ola's open mind and skill, it pays off.


----------



## cip 123 (Nov 14, 2014)

This looks insane, I love the finish HNGD.

This getting used on the indioscope EP you're doing?


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 14, 2014)

Sweet dude!

The ash looks astounding.


----------



## Rook (Nov 14, 2014)

It is, yeah. I ran into trouble getting some chord shapes and tunings working earlier this year and I knew this setup would solve it all, so I just put writing for it on hold then in anticipation.

Now that I have it I'm getting stuff done, which is a good feeling after so much time haha!


----------



## StevenC (Nov 14, 2014)

HNGD! I had a feeling this would shoot to near the top of my favourite Strandbergs list, and sure enough.

Can't wait to compare this and #44 and try that mental Db. Insidioscope before next weekend, then?


----------



## AmbienT (Nov 14, 2014)

This cannot get any more aesthetically pleasing, love the antique oil finish.

Out of curiosity, how weird do those first two frets on the lowest strings feel considering there is like 1/4th of a fretboard there?


----------



## AyrtonS (Nov 14, 2014)

Does this still classify as a headless? Damn man! HNGD! It's pretty sweet to see that done. Can't imagine how you feel!


----------



## Rook (Nov 14, 2014)

Hehe, thanks. They don't feel weird at all to be honest, bending is a tad odd because there's limited real estate on the first two frets of the 7th string but I just bend up instead, no big deal.

Honestly, if you were blindfolded you wouldn't know the difference.

And not sure about next weekend but I'm hoping to get a clip or video out pretty sharpish.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats bro this thing is awesome! did you really lay the guitar down in water to take these pics?


----------



## Whammy (Nov 14, 2014)

One of the nicest Strandberg's I've seen. Excellent choice of contrasting colors.


----------



## jemfloral (Nov 14, 2014)

lewstherin006 said:


> Congrats bro this thing is awesome! did you really lay the guitar down in water to take these pics?



My first question as well, haha.

Congrats on the NGD, this is up there on my list of favorite strandbergs as well!


----------



## Rook (Nov 14, 2014)

It's got (wet) socks under it, and I was being dripped on. A drop of water never hurt a guitar though, obviously I was careful enough not to get it into the electronics etc


----------



## Schectersilence (Nov 14, 2014)

That is ridunculous! HNGD! The wood is beautiful and to my eye the standout feature. It's stunning.

It surprises me in two ways: the combination of scale and string guage makes me think it would sound very fundamental, and it's cool that it doesn't. Secondly, does the pickup placement give more treble than normal? You've given me plenty to think about with this. I truly can't wait to hear it (and the new EP)!


----------



## S-O (Nov 14, 2014)

Killer! Not quite on topic, but what camera did you use?


----------



## Dabo Fett (Nov 14, 2014)

every strandberg i see makes me so jealous, and yours is definitely no exception rook!


----------



## Rook (Nov 14, 2014)

Haha, it's a Fujifilm X-T1 and Fuji 56mm 1.2.



Schectersilence said:


> That is ridunculous! HNGD! The wood is beautiful and to my eye the standout feature. It's stunning.
> 
> It surprises me in two ways: the combination of scale and string guage makes me think it would sound very fundamental, and it's cool that it doesn't. Secondly, does the pickup placement give more treble than normal? You've given me plenty to think about with this. I truly can't wait to hear it (and the new EP)!



Well if you think about it, for frets 1 and upward, the bridge pickup is where it would be if frets 0 and downward didn't exist, or near enough, so actually it sounds normal there, nice and fat, and the lower register is a little bright than usual which is exactly what you want. The lower you go, the more overtones you get, so the more harmonic content and less flabby low end.

All the right things in all the right places, you might say!


----------



## S-O (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm pming you with some 8 string questions! Hope I am not too bothersome!


----------



## StevenC (Nov 14, 2014)

Rook said:


> ...he gave all my stupid ideas and suggestions the time of day.



He just thinks I'm joking or crazy when I pose "stupid" ideas.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 14, 2014)

Turned out amazing!! So many creative ideas in this one&#8230;. Mine surely won't be too long now 

Also



Rook said:


> and I like a low action on the high end like you can easily pull from a JP or early Universe.



Ohhh yeah you name dropped me


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 14, 2014)

Happy NGD! It looks incredible and awesome that everything worked out. Hope to see some play through videos soon. 

I'm still a bit confused about the scale lengths. The first 6 strings are 25.25-26.25". With a capo at the 2nd fret the bottom string is 26.75, capo on the first would be 28" and no capo the bottom string would be 31.4". Is that right?


----------



## Philligan (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks great man.  That's a crazy scale length - I feel like the extra frets would throw me for a loop.


----------



## Given To Fly (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice! There a lot of good ideas going on with that instrument! As for the case, SKB is licensing their new case designs from Pelican Cases ( Welcome to www.pelican.com - Pelican Products is a global leader in the design and manufacture of advanced lighting systems and virtually indestructible cases. ), and yes, your case was made to hold a rifle.


----------



## jwade (Nov 15, 2014)

We're going to need a video.


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 15, 2014)

This is one of the most beautiful strandbergs I have ever seen


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, this is probably my favorite strandberg ever. Definitely taking inspiration from this for if I ever get a MtM strandberg! Perhaps just at teensy bit shorter, though, wouldn't need that full 31.4", I don't think. Can't wait to hear what you do with it, though!


----------



## Stereordinary (Nov 15, 2014)

Crikey, that thing is incredible. Congrats man, what an astonishing instrument.


----------



## dudeskin (Nov 15, 2014)

i might be feeling a trip down to landan to see you and this thing again soon then bro haha.


----------



## guitar4tw (Nov 15, 2014)

Congratulations on an asbolutely fantastic guitar! Enjoy playing it 

Stunning photos as well!


----------



## Rook (Nov 15, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Happy NGD! It looks incredible and awesome that everything worked out. Hope to see some play through videos soon.
> 
> I'm still a bit confused about the scale lengths. The first 6 strings are 25.25-26.25". With a capo at the 2nd fret the bottom string is 26.75, capo on the first would be 28" and no capo the bottom string would be 31.4". Is that right?



I think I refer to 'first' and 'bottom' strings the other way round to you, but I think you're close.

If we refer to the two extra frets on the thickest two strings as -1 and -2 (open) it gets a little easier to understand.

The fan at zero fret across all strings is 26.75-28", and that came from making the fan at fret 1 (with a capo, say) close to 'normal', the fan at fret 1 is about 25.25-26.5 ish, I'd have to check. The pickups are positioned as if the guitar were capped at the 1st fret, and there's a 25th fret too, so capping at 1 you get a standard scale guitar that should play, sound, and feel as such, and you have access to lower registers by adding length instead of losing tension or adding thickness.

That was the theory anyway, and it absolutely worked!



Zeno said:


> Well, this is probably my favorite strandberg ever. Definitely taking inspiration from this for if I ever get a MtM strandberg! Perhaps just at teensy bit shorter, though, wouldn't need that full 31.4", I don't think. Can't wait to hear what you do with it, though!



It really doesn't feel like a guitar with that much length on one string, that's my favourite thing about it. I wanted a decent base length for drop Eb with a 90 gauge and that was the number I got as a result of adding the hybrid, it feels great, the 7th string particularly sounds amazing.


----------



## Schectersilence (Nov 15, 2014)

So the pickup is placed to be the correct ratio between the first fret and the bridge, but that means for the 31 inch it ends up closer to the bridge? Is that correct? I suppose I thought the pickup placement was determined to be a constant from the bridge, independent of scale length in order that the amplitude of the vibrations was correct.. I haven't thought it through mind..

Also, how come not neck thru?

I keep coming back just to look at the pics..


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 15, 2014)

Rook said:


> I think I refer to 'first' and 'bottom' strings the other way round to you, but I think you're close.
> 
> If we refer to the two extra frets on the thickest two strings as -1 and -2 (open) it gets a little easier to understand.
> 
> ...



I think I understand and thats a cool touch with the capo on the first still making it a full 24 fret guitar. 

Awesome that it all worked out. Hope to see some demos playing a few tunes off your EP.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 15, 2014)

you dirty slut, you aren't making my wait easy.

I'm #77, I'm stealing your Ash stain idea. Actually so slick.

Seriously, grats man. HNGD. Easily one of my favourite strandbergs.


----------



## Rook (Nov 15, 2014)

Schectersilence said:


> So the pickup is placed to be the correct ratio between the first fret and the bridge, but that means for the 31 inch it ends up closer to the bridge? Is that correct? I suppose I thought the pickup placement was determined to be a constant from the bridge, independent of scale length in order that the amplitude of the vibrations was correct.. I haven't thought it through mind..
> 
> Also, how come not neck thru?
> 
> I keep coming back just to look at the pics..



It is proportionately closer to the bridge on the long end, yes, which I was worried would sound weird but it doesn't, it's perfect.

People tend to move the pickup further from the bridge a scale gets longer which makes long scale guitars sound weird and I've never liked it, I hoped this would solve it and it did!

Not neck thru because it didn't need to be, and I wanted a big piece of wood for the body to chamber to create a rich, warm, and open sound. That seems to have worked too!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 15, 2014)

Beautiful guitar, pictures, and review. 

HNGD 

Im sure the video you're gonna post (soon) will be beautiful (soon) too


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Nov 15, 2014)

Sexual as.
Killer ideas in that man. 
Looks mint as too


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Nov 15, 2014)

Love the look, especially the back side! I'd have to have someone in front of me showing me those finger positions you were talking about though.


----------



## larry (Nov 15, 2014)

how does the tuning stability hold up? is it as stable as, say, an rg2228 with it's double locking fixed system? are you having to re-tune often? ever notice any slippage with Ola's hardware?

HNGD.


----------



## Rook (Nov 16, 2014)

This is the second Olaberg I've had now and apart from a little stretching, you never have to retune them. Both of them hold tuning perfectly well, and always have done, the system works great once you're up to tune.

Thanks everyone, working on a video now


----------



## ara_ (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks, now you made me all psyched for a strandberg again.

Am I correct in thinking that you have no coil splitting options?


----------



## Rook (Nov 16, 2014)

No, I dont. I've considered making the volume a push/pull but there's no real need to be honest.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 16, 2014)

Very nice! Great photos too. Congrats!


----------



## GunnarJames (Nov 16, 2014)

I've been thinking of trying something like this and feel like there's something I'm missing. I understand the tuning and have done similar stuff with a capo, the fingerings are weird for what I'm used to for certain tunings. But in theory, since in your case with the capo on the zero fret you're changing the tuning without changing the fingering for your chords, would the tension be the same if you just had the zero fret without the negative frets but still extended where the string ends on the two low strings? For example, if you strung up a Strat with six .010 strings all tuned to standard high E, would they have different tensions based on the distance of each tuning machine from the bridge? Isn't that kind of the concept of this, with or without the negative frets? 

Either way, that thing looks killer. HNGD!


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome looking guitar!



GunnarJames said:


> For example, if you strung up a Strat with six .010 strings all tuned to standard high E, would they have different tensions based on the distance of each tuning machine from the bridge? Isn't that kind of the concept of this, with or without the negative frets? HNGD!



Not at all. Those strings will have the same tension, but they may feel differently when bending due to the amount of string between the nut and the tuner. But tension is only affected by scale length from bridge to nut (witness point of both) and string gauge.


----------



## GunnarJames (Nov 16, 2014)

TheEmptyCell said:


> Not at all. Those strings will have the same tension, but they may feel differently when bending due to the amount of string between the nut and the tuner. But tension is only affected by scale length from bridge to nut (witness point of both) and string gauge.



Right, and that's what I thought. But he's not gaining or losing any tension on the two lowest strings when capoing them and essentially changing the location of the nut/scale length, correct?


----------



## GRIZ (Nov 16, 2014)

GunnarJames said:


> Right, and that's what I thought. But he's not gaining or losing any tension on the two lowest strings when capoing them and essentially changing the location of the nut/scale length, correct?



correct. if he capos the guitar there will be a slight difference in feel because the strings will suddenly have less room to move but there won't be any noticeable tension change


----------



## GunnarJames (Nov 17, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> correct. if he capos the guitar there will be a slight difference in feel because the strings will suddenly have less room to move but there won't be any noticeable tension change



So, with the string lock in the same place it's in, there is then no difference in tension between the scale length of 28" and 31.4" which would support my previous post stating that a string lock/tuning machine further from the nut will provide more tension than one in the tradition place on a normal 28" scale guitar. 

Right? Wrong? I'm usually really good with this stuff. My head hurts.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Nov 17, 2014)

Here I was trying to do my homework and this damn thing keeps distracting me. *shakes fist*

HNGD!


----------



## Winspear (Nov 17, 2014)

GunnarJames said:


> So, with the string lock in the same place it's in, there is then no difference in tension between the scale length of 28" and 31.4" which would support my previous post stating that a string lock/tuning machine further from the nut will provide more tension than one in the tradition place on a normal 28" scale guitar.
> 
> Right? Wrong? I'm usually really good with this stuff. My head hurts.



There is 2 semitones ( http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/originaltools/dinfterF.html ) difference in tension between the scale length of 28 and 31.4 - which is why it has two extra frets. So his -2 fret (open string) or capod or fingered at 2 are the same tension and 2 semitones apart. Just like on a normal guitar, a 46 in E is the same tension as the same 46 in F# when the scale is 2 frets shorter (i.e when you are just playing the 2nd fret, or capod, or if you build the guitar as a shortscale, string it the same, and tune it to F#. All the same deal.) 
Actual tension on the string is not affected by anything else like tuner placement. That can only change perceived tension, _distance_ (not pressure) needed to bend, etc, by break angles and tuner length and such, but wont affect the tightness of the string at all.

For your original question;


GunnarJames said:


> For example, if you strung up a Strat with six .010 strings all tuned to standard high E, would they have different tensions based on the distance of each tuning machine from the bridge? Isn't that kind of the concept of this, with or without the negative frets?



The tensions would be the same. The concept of the negative frets is to remove the tension loss of drop tuning whilst retaining the range. So you have drop tuning range with standard fingerings, gauges, and tension. No need to deal with floppy bottom, or thicker gauges and unbalanced tone. Or different fingerings.


----------



## GunnarJames (Nov 17, 2014)

I understand all of that, my thing is just understanding how there is more tension on the Eb with a capo for 28" than there would be on a normal 28" scale guitar tuned to Eb. Unless there isn't and my assumption makes, well... You know the saying.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 17, 2014)

GunnarJames said:


> I understand all of that, my thing is just understanding how there is more tension on the Eb with a capo for 28" than there would be on a normal 28" scale guitar tuned to Eb. Unless there isn't and my assumption makes, well... You know the saying.



There's no more tension than there would be normally.


----------



## GunnarJames (Nov 17, 2014)

StevenC said:


> There's no more tension than there would be normally.



Got it, then I was just confusing myself. Apologies for the slight thread jack, carry on!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Nov 17, 2014)

Genius. Just pure, beautiful genius.


----------



## Rook (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm not gunna lie, it's awesome. It's still great, that hasn't worn off at all!


----------



## Centrix (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't know what is, but strandberg guitars look amazing.

This one however... absolutely stunning!!


----------



## superash (Jan 3, 2015)

So jelly.
It looks beautiful man.
HNGD.


----------



## octatoan (Jan 6, 2015)

This is the most metal piece of dead wood I've seen. Gorgeous.

Rook: I've always wanted an ERG (8 or 9), but I play clean stuff (say piano pieces played with two-handed tapping) in addition to the usual AAL. I know you're really busy, but could you do a video or something just demo-ing the clean tone on it?


----------



## wigger (Jan 12, 2015)

fuuuu.... this guitar. Amazing. HNGD, Rook!!!


----------



## Yousef (Jan 13, 2015)

This is the sickest .strandberg* guitar I've ever laid my virgin eyes on. My weiner is officially engorged beyond the standard 4-inch length I'm usually accustomed to. When I rub one off during my lunch break I'll think of you Rook, and your irresistibly sexy .strangberg*.

P.S. could you record and post you playing that low Db? The rumble it produces in my ears and my pants is insatiable.


----------



## Rook (Jan 17, 2015)

Haha thanks guys. I am working on producing clips and the like, albeit slowly. I'll post em up when I'm done!

Shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks amazing. Normally I'm not a fan of headless guitars, but this one looks great. Loving the concept of first two strings having more frets for a longer scale


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Aug 5, 2015)

Made to Measure seems like an incredible process. 

How long did you wait from first signing up?


----------



## haieb (Aug 5, 2015)

Love the concept of that guitar and on top of that it looks insane.


----------



## Rook (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks! 3 and a quarter years in total.


----------

